# Unable to install eclipse-devel



## vds (Aug 19, 2010)

I unable to setup eclipse-devel from ports tree.
Installation process via portmaster stops in patching phase without any error or warning messages.

```
File to patch:    [patch] Hmm... Looks like a unified diff to me...
    [patch] The text leading up to this was:
    [patch] --------------------------
    [patch] |--- plugins/org.eclipse.ui.tests/Eclipse JFace Tests/org/eclipse/jface/tests/viewers/ListViewerTest.java    2009-12-08 16:19:39.740154009 -0500
    [patch] |--- plugins/org.eclipse.ui.tests/Eclipse JFace Tests/org/eclipse/jface/tests/viewers/ListViewerTest.java-new    2009-12-08 16:22:14.261155406 -0500
    [patch] --------------------------
```
Setup from ports with make && make install && make clean shows same result...

My OS info:

```
FreeBSD zero.mydomain.local 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #0: Sat Apr 24 14:01:29 EEST 2010    
[email]root@zero.mydomain.local[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
```
Java version:

```
java version "1.6.0_03-p4"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_03-p4-root_16_aug_2010_19_41-b00)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 1.6.0_03-p4-root_16_aug_2010_19_41-b00, mixed mode)
```
Can anybody help me?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2010)

Please use the correct formatting for your post: [thread=8816]Sticky: Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums[/thread].

How up to date is your ports tree?


----------



## vds (Aug 19, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Please use the correct formatting for your post: [thread=8816]Sticky: Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums[/thread].


Sorry, but now I can't edit message. "Posting Rules" menu on this page says me "You may not edit your posts".


			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> How up to date is your ports tree?


About day or two ago.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2010)

vds said:
			
		

> Sorry, but now I can't edit message. "Posting Rules" menu on this page says me "You may not edit your posts".


See the first two lines in that sticky.

Any particular reason to pick the -devel version? Does the 'regular' eclipse build properly?


----------



## vds (Aug 19, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Any particular reason to pick the -devel version? Does the 'regular' eclipse build properly?


I had troubles with some plugins in 'regular' version. It was about 4 months ago. So I decided to install 'devel' version alternatively.


			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Does the 'regular' eclipse build properly?


Yes, I can build 'regular' eclipse from ports (ports were updated about hour ago). And eclipse passed my simple smoke test (run simple java and perl HelloWorld). So I think I will use regular eclipse.
BTW, 'regular' eclipse build shows same error as eclipse-devel in my 1st post when I try to build it with option "Build SDK test suite".
Thanks, SirDice.


----------

